# miltown wisconsin



## spoker (Jun 13, 2017)

$50.00


----------



## spoker (Jun 14, 2017)

this is listed on mpls cr,do a search for $50.00 bikes and it will come up


----------



## spoker (Jun 14, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/...apolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/6161420678.html


----------



## spoker (Jun 14, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/...apolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/6161420678.html


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 15, 2017)

Shifter was worth the price of the bike.


----------

